# January Photo Contest - "Along the Coast"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*January Photo Contest - "Along the Coast" now closed*

_*Do not post questions or images to this thread. Email images to me and PM me with any questions.*_

What: Monthly 2cool Photo Contest

_Topic: *"Along the Coast"*_

_Definition: Any image taken within ¼ mile of the coast or bay_

_Who: Anyone can submit or vote, but&#8230;_

_Submissions: Only one submission per person and it..._
_Must be an image taken by you_
_Must not contain a signature, border or watermark_
_Must be emailed to [email protected] by *11:59PM CST on 1/25*_
_Must include your 2cool user id_

_Should be no larger than 650 pixels wide - please _
_Should include some narrative about the shot, tech data etc._
_Should make mention of post processing -if any._

_Images will be posted within 48 hrs of receipt._
_We encourage new shots but old ones are ok._

_Voting: Will not begin until 1/26_
_"Voting Open" threads to be posted 1/26_
_Voting will now be done via email to the address above._
_You must vote for three entries - do not rank_
_Voting closes 1/31 @ 11:59 CST_

_Winner will be posted on or about the 1st of each month. _

_Disclaimer - as the Administrator of this contest I reserve the right to ask that a vote be changed should there be "unusual coincidences" in voting patterns. These coincidences may include, but are not limited to repeat voting for one photographer or tradeoff voting. Repeated offenses may lead to votes being null and void. _


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Entries #1 & #2*

Our first two entries...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 3*

hunting near east matagorda bay 
"sharpened" post processing


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 4*

Driftwood Black & White


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 5*

water spout while hooked up 
taken with a kodak 4530


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 6*

Young Love?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 7*

Getting ready to head out into the fog early one morning...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 8*

I took this picture when my new wife and I went down to High Island 
one evening. I had just done 2-3 weeks worth of work to the jeep in 
the picture, and had finally finished that day. We managed to get 
there in time to enjoy an almost-perfect sunset, and I snuck in a few 
pictures of the jeep.

The photo is undoctored, it is exactly as it came off the camera, just 
resized to fit the requirements (original is 2816x2112 SHR). Shot with 
a stock Olympus SP500UZ, set on SHR 2816x2112, free-handed. Taken 
11-23-06.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 9*

Attached is a photo of a Cape Cod sunrise I took some time ago. Sorry it isn't any better, but it was taken with a little disposable Kodak camera. I wasn't about to take my Minolta out into the bay in a small open boat.

The harbor is full of menhaden as is a lot of the bay. The strong sea scent of low tide envelops and invigorates. A lone, dark feathered cormorant sits belly-full as we slowly work our way past softly rocking vessels on anchored tether. Their dories grounded on the low tide, they appear to pull gently at their moorings, like nodding draft horses, awake and ready for the morning's task. Except they do not neigh, but "Come with ... you?" they seem to ask.

Tiny clouds to east, paprika flecks in a beaten eggwhite sky herald sunrise. As the 50 horse Evenrude planed us towards the captain's favorite early morning flat, a pink poached egg brightened the Atlantic side sky above the toast brown earth.

Celestial artist brushed cirrus clouds overhead, blend into grape-stain dark stratus advancing from the west. There is a little chop this morning, perhaps six inches across a one foot swell. The visibility underwater is less than yesterday in full sun, and there are several boats about this morning. It is an "open market" day for the giant bluefin tuna that inhabit the bay."


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 10*

First time submission to the photo contest.

Here is a pic from a matagorda trip this past summer. The fishing bit so we started yak surfing. This is a buddy of mine coming back in, taking a wave over the front. No color modifications made.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 11*

Driftwood in Foam

Taken one morning last summer on South Padre after the thunderstorm passed. I may have adjusted it slightly coming out of RAW or sharpened a bit -- I actually do not recall!


EXIF Data:

Full EXIF InfoDate/Time19-Aug-2006 06:20:24 MakeNikonModelNIKON D70 Flash Used No Focal Length105mm Exposure Time1/250 sec Aperturef/5.6 ISO Equivalent200 Exposure BiasWhite Balance(-1) Metering Modematrix (5) JPEG Quality(6) Exposure Program program (2)


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 12*

This shot was taken a off a small group of keys (small islands) a few miles West of Key West Florida. We were on a cruise from Tampa Bay to Miami. The winds became calm one evening at sunset, so we decided to anchor and go for a great swim before dinner. The picture was taken from a rubber dingy just off the stern. The boat is a Hunter 30 owned by a close friend and Named "Antiquity". The boat was built in 1980 and is still in charter service in the Virgin Islands. The camera was an old Canon film SLR with Extachrome. The slide was recently scanned using a Minolta digital scanner. The image was cleaned and color adjusted using PS2


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 13*

Aransas Bay sunrise taken on June 10, 2006 from Traylor Island. Snapped it before getting out of the boat for a morning wade.
I had the camera set to auto, this is the exif info, exposure time 1/250 second, lens aperture f3.5, ISO speed 200, shutter speed 1/270 sec. I did do some post processing. I cropped quite a bit, sharpened a little, and tweaked the hue and saturation.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 14*

Please enter my photo in contest.  Caught these Spec's wade fishing using Catch 2000 & Corky's​​​


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 15*

Rusty here are some submissions, the one titled High Island Morning after was taken after Hurricane Katrina hit N.O., we had some rough weather up there that night. The only post processing I did was cropping.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 16*

Here's my entry for the *January Photo Contest - "Along the Coast"* . Had to dip into my old archives because I couldn't get to the coast this month. Image was taken at Eagle Pt. Marina early am. Shot off a tripod at 1/125 sec, f/7 at ISO 64. Camera was an Olympus C-5050. Used Levels, Curves, Hue/Sat and USM with a tad bit of cropping in post processing.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 17*

This shot was this past summer at South Padre Island. It was my nephew's first time to see the Ocean. His Daddy was yelling at him to stay back because he wasn't in his bathing suit yet, but no one could stop him. Just as soon as we hit the beach he took off full steam for the water. I just remember the pure look of joy on his face.

So, I'm going to call this photo "Here I come!"


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 18*

Taken at Surfside with Pentax digital Ds w/ Pentax 300mm lens. Shot at 200 ISO F5.6
180th second.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 19*

I was fishing along Padre Island National Seashore and had just set up my rods, went to cast out a live mullet. I waded out to the second sandbar, casted and started to walk back this is when I noticed this guy standing next to my tailgate trying to get into my bait bucket. When I got back to shore, he walked about 15 yards down the beach and just stared at me for a while. We watched each other 5 or 10 minutes then I threw him a shrimp and he picked it up and swallowed it whole, this is when I grabbed my camera and started taking pictures. I probly spent 20 minutes takin pictures and probly fed him 25 shrimp.

Taken with a Panasonic DMC-FZ7 Lumix Digital 6.0 Megapixel in manual mode
Horizon straightened using "Microsoft Picture it! Photo Premium 9"


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 20*

Jetty Fisherman

January '07 shot at the jetties. 1/400ths; f 4.0; ISO 125; Spot metering.

I cropped; adjusted the coloring slightly... and added some blurring at the 
edges... though it didn't need much.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 21*

Mahi Mahi taken offshore fishing


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 22*

MY NEPHEW IN CORPUS CHRISTI 
"SHADOW, REFLECTION, AND A LITTLE CRACK"


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 23*

I also had to go to the archives, Rusty ... funky weather.

House on the Arroyo Colorado. Taken at sunrise on a fishing trip last April. Canon A80, ASI 200, F2.8, Exposure 1/200th sec.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection 24*

Shot with a Canon EOS 30D and 28-135 F4-5.6 lens with IS. Shot Handheld from the deck of a tourboat in Puget
Sound just south of Seattle. Post Processing includes size adjustment, adjust tone curve and color balance, reducing
"haze" over the spits of land, and sharpening since the original image was shot RAW with no in camera sharpening.


----------

